# Sinn EZM3 review and pics



## Ramses

First of all I would like to thank the contributors of this forum for helping in my month-long search for my first "real" watch. It has been helpful and strangely addictive to search this forum, browse pictures, discover new watch brands, and learn from the positive and constructive dialogue - thanks.

I have followed the Sinn brand for some years but never pulled the trigger mainly because of their price level. But as I just finished my masters degree, I decided it would be appropriate to pamper myself with some exclusive hardware. In my hunt for this first watch, I narrowed my options down to a few potential candidates.

*The line up*
I have quite a puny wrist (just under 7 inches), and there is no chance that I would ever enjoy having a 44-46 mm chunk of steel siege my tiny underarm. One of the main criteria was hence related to size. Since Sinn are following the big watch craze that seems to be the trend for the moment, my option limited down to a few.

-	Sinn 556
-	Sinn 656
-	Sinn 856
-	Sinn EZM3 
-	Damasko DA36 (not a Sinn, but what a watch!)

I never really liked the huge numbers on the dial that are characteristic for the 656 and 856, and these where not really an option (even though I do admire the tegimented finish of the 856 and the price of the 656). The 565 is in my opinion a really beautiful watch, and I will definitely get it at some point, but for the moment my childish fascination of toolwatches drove me towards the DA36 or the EZM3. As you probably all know the DA36 it is very difficult to get hold off, so I finally decided to get a new EZM3 on strap.


















*Ordering*
It is quite strange to place orders of this size on the web, but since there are no stores that display Sinn watches in Denmark this was my only option. In the end I bought the watch from sinnwatches.com, and it was a very comfortable process. The owner replied fast and polite on all my questions, and during the actual buy we had a comforting live chat. Next day delivery (Belgium to Denmark in under 24 hours), and that was it. But what a feeling&#8230; Never having owned a watch of this quality before, it is quite impressive to unpack and hold it for the first time. The thick solid safire glass, and the wonderful precise edging of the SUG case&#8230; But let me take you through the watch bit by bit.










*Movement*
The EZM3 is powered by the well-known 2824-2. One could probably argue that in the price range of this watch you could expect something a bit more "classy", but the 2824-2 has a reputation of being a reliable workhorse. I have no idea what the grade of the movement is, but maybe some of the other member of WUS can be helpful?
Out of the box the watch runs at +4.5 sec/day. Quite good already, but lets see if this improves as the watch settles.

*Tech features*
Antimagnetic features similar to that of many other Sinn watches (80.000 m/A or approx. 1000 gauss), which is equivalent to the Rolex Milgauss. Copper/sulphate capsule indicates any moisture in the watch and the argon filling helps to prevent fogging. Water resistant to 50 atm.

*Case, bezel, dial, and design*
The case is silky smooth and solid. While it is not tegimented (which I would have preferred), I still believe that it will prove it self quite resistant to bumps and bruises. Event though the steel feels bulletproof I have managed to give the watch it first scratches, but only on the caseback (see picture).










The dial is matte black, and has a nice toolwatch look. It is easy and fast to read. Especially fond of the discrete red date-indicator. I would have preferred to have no numbers on the dial (like the ezm1), but I still think that it is a simple and functional design. The lume is quite good, and fulfils my daily needs. The bezel is probably the only weak spot on this watch. Even though it has a nice and dry click, it does feel a bit unstable.










Overall the design of the watch is beautiful, simple and functional. The watch looks like it is supposed to be abused and beaten, but can also be used in more dressy situations. Mainly because it is of modest size (40-41mm/13mm), I think that it is more elegant and less bulky than many other watches in the same spec. range.

*Conclusion*
I am convinced that the ezm3 will give me a lot of pleasure and satisfaction during the coming years. It is clean and solid toolwatch that can be used in a variety of situation - a true daily beater. During the next week I will try it on a newly purchased dark brown Meyhofer "Locarno" strap (adding pictures to this post later).

*Questions *
Does anybody know when the ezm3 will go out of production?
What grade is the movement?


----------



## Nick M

Thanks for sharing your views. The EZM 3 is also a favourite of mine and one that's on my shortlist for my second Sinn next year. I think it's versatile enough as a daily wearer and for more formal occasions with the black leather strap you have on. A great first piece acquisition. Congratulations!


----------



## Dave E

Really good write-up, thanks! I have a EZM3 and have to agree that it is a really nice size and a great watch.


----------



## PeeCeeBee

I got mine recently in Singapore but with a rubber strap instead of the leather. Surprisingly, the rubber strap sits very comfortably on my small wrist as well as compared to the previous Sinn U2 i used to own. The rubber strap is thinner as opposed to EZM1 and the U series but it still retain the reliability feel. 

The size at close to 41mm is perfect for my small wrist as well. Congratulations on your purchase. :-!


----------



## kiwidj

Great first post! Congratulations on your purchase, thanks for the review and welcome to the forum. :-!


----------



## kintaro

Congratulations for this Timepiece :-!
- the EZM 3 ist one of my Sinn all time favorites,
maybe the next project...


----------



## davidfdowning

Great review!

On my (rare) excursions here, I'm typically talking about how I think the EZM3 is the best bang-for-the-buck, all purpose, tool-to-suit watch Sinn do. Your review just shows why 

BTW, if you like your staps, don't be tempted to get the bracelet for the ezm3, as it's notoriously hard to get on and off, so you end up with the bracelet on all the time anyway!

cheers

Dave


----------



## PeeCeeBee

Rubber strap version for reference:-


----------



## bjp

*movement is Top Grade*

Per the US distributor for Sinn, all Sinn watches come standard with Top Grade movements.

Enjoy your watch.

-ben


----------



## BigRooster747

Yep, TOP grade movements, hence only +5 or -5 per 24 hours, really good. The demise of this watch now seems imminent.... I just ordered one, very likely one of last few.


----------



## por44

Ezm4?


----------



## Salmosalar

Hello from the USA Ramses;

Superb watch, good written review and good photos. :-!

The SINN EZM3 has been on my "buy" list for some time. It seems that the watch is no longer in production. I think I better get one soon or :-x.

Gary :thanks for the nudge in the SINN direction.....


----------

